
Japanese KitKats Are Replacing Plastic Packaging with Origami Paper - blue_devil
https://mymodernmet.com/kitkat-origami-packaging-nestle-japan/
======
cjg
KitKats always used to come with metal foil (not plasticised) and a paper
covering. I remember making small squares out of that paper and making origami
models.

[http://www.heatspaceandlight.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/04/...](http://www.heatspaceandlight.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/04/Kitkat-original-in-foil-and-paper.png)

~~~
flyingfences
Is that the case in all markets? Japan, from all I hear, tends to wrap
products in a lot of unnecessary plastic, so I wouldn't be surprised to learn
that Japanese KitKats are wrapped with plastic to align with Japanese consumer
expectation. Given that the article quotes a specific amount of plastic that
Nestle is expecting to save though this substitution, I'm almost certain that
their packaging is currently plastic.

~~~
cwkoss
Japan has a strong gift culture, many things come wrapped in many layers for
the purposes of gifting. I think plastic bags containing individually-wrapped-
in-plastic items come from this idea: you can give someone a single item
without worrying about contamination from unclean hands. Hi-chews are a good
example of this.

I remember buying a few items at a department store in Japan and the clerk
individually wrapped each item in paper, then wrapped all the items together
in paper, then put it all in a paper bag.

They extensively use a 'heavy tissue'-like paper to wrap many items. A
decorative plate I bought as a gift for my grandfather was wrapped in about 20
sheets of this paper. Great protection, but it did feel a little wasteful.

~~~
blue_devil
The worst part is most of this packaging is really high quality - I've reused
paper bags and what not endlessly, it'd take ages for the stuff to fall apart.
Mottainai.

------
aasasd
Sony's Clie PDAs back in early–mid-2000s came with a CD in a paper tray-
package. It was a thin box of sturdy paper, the size of a ‘jewel’ case, but
from a side of it slid out a tray, also of paper, with the disc on it. And it
didn't come out all the way but was held by something inside. I realized then
that Japan treats its papercraft seriously.

------
jedimastert
Does anyone have any data on when candy bars started switching to plastic from
the foil and gloss paper method? I'm 25 and have some hold outs on the very
edge of my memory.

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
The change was to "flow wrapping", and its mostly about the speed on the
production line.

But there's an interesting piece on the change here:
[https://www.huffpost.com/entry/why-is-chocolate-rarely-
w_b_4...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/why-is-chocolate-rarely-w_b_4099561)

------
Grue3
I once bought a small Meiji chocolate with absolutely brilliant carton
packaging. It looks like this:

[https://www.oyatsujiten.com/x/wp/wp-
content/uploads/2019/04/...](https://www.oyatsujiten.com/x/wp/wp-
content/uploads/2019/04/mc_stic.png)

The part where it says "open" can be opened and closed many times with a
satisfying snap into place. Definitely recommend grabbing one if you see it
somewhere.

------
kuroicrow
So Cool! I am envious of all the varieties of Kit Kat available in Japan. Take
that, Plastic Vortex in the Pacific!

------
iRobbery
slightly off topic, the black kitkat, those are dark chocolate kitkats?

The green packaged one is for sale now here, but now i learned there is a
black one. (which they dont sell at our local supermarkets)

~~~
raldi
Japan has dozens or maybe even hundreds of different Kit Kat flavors that
cycle into and out of production over the seasons.

~~~
mywittyname
I just found sweet potato and chestnut flavored versions on Amazon.

------
PHGamer
its fine if the product is superior (paper straws aren't to plastic ones). i
wonder how this will handle melted chocolates. I guess as long as it does
degrade when that happens.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
All candy used to be wrapped in paper, including Kit Kats. They will be fine.

~~~
untreasure
I remember them being wrapped in foil and the foil was wrapped in paper. The
paper would not have been in contact with the chocolate.

------
michaelcampbell
What makes paper "origami paper"?

~~~
blue_devil
Tried to find some source in Japanese - it seems like it's just ordinary paper
actually:

[https://www.asahi.com/articles/ASM8144JVM81PLFA006.html](https://www.asahi.com/articles/ASM8144JVM81PLFA006.html)

Also will initially be applied to only 30% of the Kit Kats sold in Japan (5
types), they will change the packaging for the rest by 2022.

------
tossAfterUsing
origami paper... and microplastics?

------
asutekku
This is only popular here in HN because of japan. A lot of countries have used
non-plastic paper for ages. But the ah always so mysterious japan makes it
seem so interesting.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
It really doesn't seem necessary to rip on people for being interested in
things.

~~~
paulcole
I don't think they're ripping on people. It's a fair point that this makes the
front page because people on HN love stories about Japan.

Try searching HN for titles with "Japan" in them vs. for example, nearly any
African country.

~~~
tinus_hn
So weird that there’s more tech news from a country that has an enormous tech
industry than from countries where people have to spend their time dealing
with famine, tribal wars and preventable diseases.

~~~
paulcole
HN in a nutshell lol.

